# Achtung !! An alle im Raum Überherrn !!!



## haibikeqrc (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

habe soeben in der aktuellen Ausgabe der Überherrner Rundschau 
(Nummer 26/11 vom 30.06.2011) auf Seite 4 Folgendes entdeckt: 

Zitat: "Mountainbikes im Wald"
"Aus gegebenen Anlass wird darauf hingewiesen, das gemäß §25 
Absatz 1 des Landeswaldgesetzes Saarland das Radfahren im Wald
nur auf Wegen und Straßen gestattet ist. Wege im Sinne diese Gesetzes 
sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmet, dauerhaft angelegte oder 
naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege. 
Maschinenwege, Rückeschneisen, Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung sowie Fußpfade sind keine Wege.
Odnungswidrig handelt u.a., wer abseits von Wegen oder Straßen im Wald Rad fährt. Ich bitte daher um Beachtung.

Überherrn 24.06.2011
Der Bürgermeister
In Vertretung 
Giudo Guldner
1. Beigeordneter"


Das ist jawohl der absolute Irrsinn, was soll das !!!!!

Heißt das, wir Mountainbiker dürfen beispielsweise die "Tafeltour" oder 
den mir unter "Hexenweg" bekannten Trail, vorbei am Bergrücken des
Beruser Bergs nicht mehr befahren ??? 

Wie kann ein solch "ordnungswidriges" Verhalten geahndet werden ?

Müssten nicht im Wald, bzw. an solchen Wegen entsprechende Schilder angebracht sein, damit überhaupt eine Strafe ausgesprochen werden kann ?

Können wir Biker uns gegen solche Gesetze wehren ?? 

Ich denke alle Biker, die sich in Zukunft im Raum Überherrn im Wald 
bewegen, sollten aufgrund des o.g Artikel nun noch rücksichtsvoller 
gegenüber Spaziergängern, Joggern und Wanderern auftreten, damit 
die Situation nicht noch weiter hochgepusht wird. 

Es muss doch möglich sein, dass jeder im Wald seinem Hobby nachgehen kann ohne sich gegenseitig zu gefährden oder sich gegenseitig anzuprangern. 

Sonst können wir ja bald alle auf Trekkingräder umsatteln.


----------



## haibikeqrc (30. Juni 2011)

Hier noch der Originaltext des §25:

"§ 25 Betreten des Waldes
(1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zweck der Erholung ist jedermann gestattet.
Das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen und das Reiten im Wald ist nur
auf Straßen und Wegen gestattet; die Pferde müssen gekennzeichnet sein.
Auf gekennzeichneten Wanderwegen und auf Fußwegen ist das Reiten nicht gestattet.
In Verdichtungsräumen, in Naturschutzgebieten, im Erholungswald und in Waldgebieten,
in denen durch regelmäßiges oder starkes Reitaufkommen erhebliche Schäden
oder erhebliche Beeinträchtigungen von Fußgängern entstehen würden, ist das
Reiten im Wald nur auf den dafür ausgewiesenen Waldwegen gestattet."

Ließt sich meiner Meingung nach aber nicht so dramatisch wie 
die Mitteilung im Gemeindeblatt und lässt, wie ich finde, genügend 
Spielraum für Eigeninterpretation !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (30. Juni 2011)

das ist ja grade das gute am saarländischen gesetztestext - er ist interpretierbar. in dieser grauzone bewegen wir uns alle, wenn wir auf trails unterwegs sind.

würde der ruf nach entfernung dieser grauzone und der genauen definition eines weges laut, dann hätten wir am ende eine 2m-regelung - oder 3 oder 5m, je nachdem wie stark die anti-radfahrer-lobby ist.

deswegen ist dagegen aufbegehren meiner meinung nach keine gute idee. sich vorbildlich verhalten und das gebiet vielleicht erst mal ne weile meiden wird wohl das beste sein.

auf der anderen seite muss man natürlich auch in betracht ziehen, dass der bürgermeister diese bekanntmachung nur dazu nutzt, um sich die vermutlich nur sehr wenigen menschen die sich beklagen vom hals zu halten. es gibt ja ein entsprechendes gesetz, er hat nochmal drauf hingewiesen und wenn sich nun keiner dran hält, kann er ja nix für.


----------



## chantre72 (1. Juli 2011)

Mich würde mal interessieren, was der Auslöser für den Beitrag in der Rundschau war. Ich vermute mal, dass die auf Wanderwegen gebauten Kicker und Schanzen der Gemeinde ein Dorn im Auge sind. Sowas kann nicht gutgehen!

Teilweise hat man sogar auf dem Weg Löcher gegraben, um sich "Baumaterial" zu besorgen.

Ich werde mich mal schlau machen, was der "gegebene Anlass" war.

Ich fahre schon über 20 Jahre in Berus MTB und es gab nie Probleme. Die Jäger in der Gegend sind auch sehr aufgeschlossen.

Man sollte in Berus allerdings NICHT fahren, wenn die Wege nass sind. Der Lehmboden ist so ne Sache und die Wege sehen danach aus, wie die Sau.

Außerdem immer schön Rücksicht nehmen


----------



## leeqwar (1. Juli 2011)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> das ist ja grade das gute am saarländischen gesetztestext - er ist interpretierbar. in dieser grauzone bewegen wir uns alle, wenn wir auf trails unterwegs sind.



der oben zitierte text aus dem waldgesetz ist leider nicht mehr aktuell. vor 3-4 jahren wurde klammheimlich ein zusatz aufgenommen, der diverse wege explizit ausschliesst. die jagdlobby ist im saarland sehr stark. parteiübergreifend.


----------



## Dämon__ (1. Juli 2011)

Macht mal jetzt nicht so viel Wind, ich würde das ganze auf sich beruhen lassen und nicht groß nachhaken und vor allem nicht öffentlich darstellen!
Ich sehe oft genug wie viele hier Bilder von Kickern und Anlieger usw. hier Posten und dann noch bekannt geben wo das ganze ist, dann muss man sich nicht wundern wenn dort auf einmal 20 Mann die Woche rum heizen wo es vorher nur 3 waren, zum Teil sind wir den ganzen Stress doch selber schuld.

Also Maul halten und fahren...


----------



## Zecken-Paule (1. Juli 2011)

haibikeqrc schrieb:


> Das ist jawohl der absolute Irrsinn, was soll das !!!!!


 
Dann kauf dir halt deinen eigenen Wald, Alder!

Hast wohl noch nix von Hausrecht gehört?! Wenn der Besitzer das nicht möchte, musst du das akzeptieren. Oder was würdest du sagen, wenn dir einfach Leute durchs Kinderzimmer heizen weil sie denken sie haben das Recht dazu?!


----------



## Markus (MW) (2. Juli 2011)

Seit dem ich alle Räder abgeschafft habe und nur noch durch den Wald laufen, ist das alles ganz locker. Keiner mault und ich kann mich endlich frei bewegen, ohne dass mir irgend eine Nase dumm kommt. 

Daher Leute, verkauft Eure Bikes und mutiert zu Crossläufern. Der geilste Sport. 

Wunschliste habe ich auch schon. 
- neue Premiumwege
- neue Premiumwege
- neue Premiumwege


§ 25 Betreten des Waldes
(1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zweck der naturverträglichen Erholung ist jedermann gestattet. 

"Schlauscheißmodus on"
Auch wenn viele es gerne hätte, der Wald, auch Privater, unterliegt 
dem Waldrecht und nicht dem Hausrecht. 
"Schlauscheißmodus off"


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (2. Juli 2011)

Überherrner Rundschau 
(Nummer 26/11 vom 30.06.2011) auf Seite 4 Folgendes entdeckt: 

"Die krien mir in Pittlingen gar nitt"...also juckt et mich ach nitt! 
weiter viel spaß em Wald 
LG
TomTom


----------



## sportfreund78 (5. Juli 2011)

Wenns ganz eng wird kommt nach Ottweiler und baut den Flowtrail mit.
Der obere Abschnitt ist schon surfbar...

http://www.ottweiler.de/tourismus/


----------



## fo-le-fou (28. Juli 2011)

Pfff...
Die sollen doch schreiben im Amtsblatt was die wollen.
Ändert das was? 
Im (m.e.) schon sehr peinlischen Wahlkampfgewusel interessiert das doch eh keinen.
Der Wald ist für alle da!!! Rücksicht nehmen, und ab dafür. Aus die Maus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haibikeqrc (29. Juli 2011)

fo-le-fou schrieb:


> Pfff...
> Die sollen doch schreiben im Amtsblatt was die wollen.
> Ändert das was?
> Im (m.e.) schon sehr peinlischen Wahlkampfgewusel interessiert das doch eh keinen.
> Der Wald ist für alle da!!! Rücksicht nehmen, und ab dafür. Aus die Maus.



Das sehe ich gründsätzlich genauso !!!!!!
......
jedenfalls bekommt der OB meine Stimme nicht !!!


----------



## fo-le-fou (31. Juli 2011)

der Bürgermeister ist zurückgetreten und stellt sich nicht wieder auf.
also denke ich wird er wohl keine Stimmen mehr bekommen.

Heute war ich in Felsberg unterwegs, dort haben 2 Rentner im Wald auch schon ganz böse geschaut und irgendwas vor sich hin gegrummelt. Ich war, wie immer, nett und freundlich und hab einen schönen Sonntag gewünscht. Wie es sich gehört.


----------



## struppi77 (10. August 2011)

Servus, fahr jetzt über 10 jahre die kante berus.naja muss sagen hatte bis jetzt immer meine ruhe lass ja auch andere in ruhe. Vor en paar jahren mal ein erlebniss mit nem komischen vogel war aber eher in überherrn. soweit ich weiss gibt es im saarland keine zwei meter regel und solchen schreiben von der gemeinde maja net zu sehr drüber aufregen 

mfg


----------



## Saar_Panache (14. Dezember 2011)

Mich würd mal interessieren wo in Überherrn, Berus die schönen trails versteckt sind. Ich bin aus SLS und immer auf der Suche nach guten Strecken.


----------



## haibikeqrc (14. Dezember 2011)

schick mir mal ne PN, können ja mal zusammen ne Tour im 
Raum Überherrn / Berus machen.


----------



## pedalix (15. Dezember 2011)

haibikeqrc schrieb:


> Heißt das, wir Mountainbiker dürfen beispielsweise die "Tafeltour" oder
> den mir unter "Hexenweg" bekannten Trail, vorbei am Bergrücken des
> Beruser Bergs nicht mehr befahren ???


 
Die Tafeltour dürfte weiterhin fahrbar sein, es handelt sich ja um keinen Fußpfad.

*§ 25*

*Betreten des Waldes*

(1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zweck der naturverträglichen Erholung ist jedermann gestattet. Das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen sowie das Reiten im Wald ist nur auf Wegen und Straßen gestattet. *Wege im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete, dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege; Maschinenwege, Rückeschneisen, Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung sowie Fußpfade sind keine Wege.*

(2) Die Kennzeichnung von Wegen im Wald als Wander-, Reit- oder Fahrradwege bedarf der Zustimmung des Waldbesitzers. *Die Kennzeichnung bewirkt nicht den Ausschluss anderer Nutzungsarten*.

(3) *Nur mit Zustimmung des Waldbesitzers sind insbesondere zulässig*
1. das Betreten von gesperrten Waldflächen und Waldwegen
2. das Betreten von Forstkulturen, Pflanzgärten, forst- und jagdwirtschaftlichen Einrichtungen sowie von Waldflächen, auf denen Holz eingeschlagen oder aufgearbeitet wird,
3. das Abstellen und Fahren von motorgetriebenen Fahrzeugen, 
4. das Fahren mit Kutschen sowie mit Hundegespannen, 
5. das Zelten im Wald,
6. die Durchführung organisierter Veranstaltungen im Wald mit gewerblichem Charakter sowie
7. *das Radfahren und Reiten abseits von Wegen und Straßen*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chantre72 (15. Dezember 2011)

Alles nicht so dramatisch. Einfach Rücksicht nehmen und man hat in Überherrn und Berus keine Probleme.

Wegen des Lehmbodens sollte man die Trails in Berus bei Nässe meiden.


----------



## pedalix (15. Dezember 2011)

chantre72 schrieb:


> Wegen des Lehmbodens sollte man die Trails in Berus bei Nässe meiden.


 
Das wäre dann ja den ganzen Winter und über die Hälfte vom Sommer


----------



## chantre72 (15. Dezember 2011)

Ja, leider. Aber die Trails sollten es uns Wert sein. Geht sonst doch viel kaputt und wir wollen doch noch länger die "Wanderwege" benutzen.

Aber dafür ist der Sommer umso besser. 

Bei nassen Bedingungen ist man im Warndt und Frankreich besser unterwegs.

CU on Trail


----------



## weasley (21. Mai 2021)

Gibt es hier was neues?


----------

